# john deere 726 not throwing very far



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all. I recently picked up a jd 726(1970 probably) from a friend. It has a tecumse 7hp on her. I cleaned the carb and she runs and sounds good, but the snow is only going about 5' out. I'd appreciate any input to get her throwing snow better.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Impeller kit to the rescue. Home made baler belt kits can be done for $6.00 or so.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello treedasher, welcome to *SBF!! *might be time to change the belts, yes both of them


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and yes to all the above.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep. New belts, impeller kit. Smooth, waxed chute. Check engine rpm. 
Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you for the reply's. 

As for changing the belts, I'm told the best way to do this is splitting the blower in half(auger/engine). Is that true or is there an easier way? 

I'm trying hard not to have to send this to a shop as I'd like to learn how to service this myself and i already spent to much money every year on an older pos MTD.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that is probably the easiest way, on my toro 824 its easy because you just slip the belt between the transmission and auger pulley and slide it into the groove


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

k, Once I get a chance to buy the belts and pop them in(dreading having to work in a cold garage) I'll give an update on how it went.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

When working in a cold garage it helps to smack yourself on the thumb with a hammer. Then youll never notice the cold.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

cdestuck said:


> When working in a cold garage it helps to smack yourself on the thumb with a hammer. Then youll never notice the cold.


ROFLOL! Funniest thing I've read all day!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

treedasher said:


> Thank you for the reply's.
> 
> As for changing the belts, I'm told the best way to do this is splitting the blower in half(auger/engine). Is that true or is there an easier way?
> 
> I'm trying hard not to have to send this to a shop as I'd like to learn how to service this myself.


That's the easiest way. The two Bolts, one on either side, at the top just behind the impeller drum. You can see it right below the front of the gas tank, down below.


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

Well the belts went in easy enough. Gained about a foot. So I stopped to take measurements of the impeller for a kit and well, I think I found the problem. 3 of the 4 blades are bent.
So for the moment I'll wait till spring to bang them back if I can't find a replacement at a good cost.
And this really sucks cause the MTD's auger clutch is not engaging.














Edit: Well looks like I'll be banging them out seeing as most places want $300+ for a new blower.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Treedasher


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow, with that sort of carnage, I'm surprised that you have not ran across more damage.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd be checking my shear pins to make dang sure they didn't put hardened bolts in there. That poor impeller must have swallowed a tree stump.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Either that or a frozen sunday paper.


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I'd be checking my shear pins to make dang sure they didn't put hardened bolts in there. That poor impeller must have swallowed a tree stump.


you read my mind. Right after i saw that i pulled the shear pins to make sure lol


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks to me like it was used on gravel. Small rocks like that are just the right size to get picked up without catching on the augers, but then they are small enough to get stuck in the gap between the impeller and the housing and that is what happens. Something is going to give. Either the impeller folds over or the barrel gets pushed out and shreds.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...tsman-trac-plus-5hp-ingested-rock-damage.html


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I got the rest of the week off and no snow in sight for atleast 4 days(knock on wood).

How would I go about removing the blower so I can work on getting the dents out? And is this something I should be doing?lol


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You have to split the tractor an the blower section apart, then remove the pulley behind the impeller and then remove the bushings on the sides of the augers. Hardest part will probably be getting the large pulley off. After that the bearing / bushing behind the impeller might be an issue.

While everything is apart check on the bearing behind the impeller and the bushings on the outside edges of the augers. Make sure the augers spin freely on the shaft with the shear bolts removed. If the augers are seized you should look into getting them loose so you don't break the front gear case.

Last thing you could do if bored would be open up the front gear case and check on the condition of things. Suppose if you didn't want to mess with it at least open up the fill and drain the old oil out and see what it looks like. If it does still have oil in it and everything still feels tight it is probably good to go.

Check your belts as well. And if your bored think about an impeller mod.


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

treedasher said:


> you read my mind. Right after i saw that i pulled the shear pins to make sure lol


Meant to say i'll be pulling them. And I'm far from an expert on shear pins but I think this is not it.








Also, isn't the main auger suppose to spin freely after the pins are removed? If so than I have a problem as mine don't.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yup, with the pins pulled those augers should rotate freely on the shaft. You likely have some rust in there. Are your augers fitted with grease fittings ?? I wouldn't grease them just yet if they do as you might have to heat it up to get it loose if you chose to pursue it.
Getting them free is something I would do sooner than later as that is one of the features that protects the auger gearbox from being broken.


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

Sadly no grease fittings. And between this post and last post I have the auger assembly removed from the bucket. It's been a fun night.


----------



## badger08 (Nov 12, 2014)

treedasher said:


> Sadly no grease fittings. And between this post and last post I have the auger assembly removed from the bucket. It's been a fun night.


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...41-1980-john-deere-826-general-questions.html

Here is mine - John Deere 826, currently apart, about alot like yours. Going back together this weekend or next. Will be updated with pictures when running! What year is yours? Mine is a 1983


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

treedasher said:


> Sadly no grease fittings. And between this post and last post I have the auger assembly removed from the bucket. It's been a fun night.


That's not a problem. Just need to drill a hole in each auger tube, self tapping. 

Pick up two zerks for under $3 or a packet of ten for $8. Any auto parts or hardware store.
List: Grease Fittings: $6.00 - $7.99 | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

Well I sent the auger assembly off with a friend whom has better tools to bend them back. Should have it back by monday. Also I learned the model I have seems to have been built by Ariens, still not sure what year.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

treedasher said:


> Well I sent the auger assembly off with a friend whom has better tools to bend them back. Should have it back by monday. Also I learned the model I have seems to have been built by Ariens, still not sure what year.


Probably not an Ariens..
Can you post a few photos of the whole machine?


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

Heres an update, sorry it took so long. I got the auger assembly back. 









Put it back together, now just waiting for it to snow enough to test it out.
Also I'll be going to the girlfriends family farm this weekend and her dad has some old conveyer belts that I can use to cut up and stick to the impeller.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

treedasher, They painted your impeller the wrong color
Once back together and an impeller kit, you'll be surprised how far that machine can throw


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like he did a nice job. Now you'll toss the white stuff !!


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

jtclays said:


> treedasher, They painted your impeller the wrong color


lol yea my buddy sent me the pic when he was done and said "sorry ran out of yellow paint lol"

But thats ok, I plan to do a complete tear down in the spring/summer and get her looking showroom new.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

That's at least a six pack apology on the wrong color I assume????


----------



## treedasher (Dec 1, 2014)

jtclays said:


> That's at least a six pack apology on the wrong color I assume????


lmao, Thats how I've been paying him to do the work on it. Gave him a pack of grain belt nordeast to rebuild the carb and a 750ml of crown to fix the blower.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds like you guys have worked out the specifics


----------

